# OPC UA Info für Anfänger?



## blimaa (6 März 2020)

Hi
Ich möchte per OPC UA Daten von einer S7-1500 lesen und schreiben und mit C# weitet verarbeiten.
Folgendes habe ich schon von Siemens gefunden:
Programmierung eines OPC UA .NET Clients mit C# für den SIMATIC NET OPC UA Server 

Gibt es irgend wo noch mehr Infos für Anfänger um sich da rein zu lesen?

Gemäss Doku kann man nur nicht optimierte DBs auslesen. Stimmt das immer noch?
Das Dokument ist von 2017, TIA V14.

Ich musste mal bei einer S7-1500er den OPC UA Server aktivieren und danach musste ich nichts mehr machen. Der Kunde konnte danach die Variablen auslesen. Alle Bausteine waren aber optimiert.

Gruss blimaa


----------



## Blockmove (8 März 2020)

Das Dokument bezieht sich auf den *Simatic Net OPC UA Server*.
Bei einer 1500er arbeitest du mit dem integrierten OPC UA Server. Damit funktionieren optimierte DB.
Allerdings ist die Performance (Abtastrate) abhängig von der CPU.
Abhängig von CPU und Firmware funktioniert der Zugriff auch nur über die integrierte Netzwerkschnittstelle und nicht über einen CP.
Aus diesen Gründen verwenden wir für OPC UA nur 1515 und größer.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 März 2020)

blimaa schrieb:


> Gemäss Doku kann man nur nicht optimierte DBs auslesen. Stimmt das immer noch?
> Das Dokument ist von 2017, TIA V14.



Du muss auch genauer lesen. Zugriff auf optimierte DBs funktioniert mit dem Simatic Net OPC-Server sicher schon seit fast 10 Jahren, noch bevor es überhaupt OPC-UA auf der Steuerung gab.
Das funktioniert nur "nicht" wenn du einen ganz alten Simatic Net OPC Server hast, oder aus welchen Gründen auch immer (z.B. wegen OPC-DA Kompatibilität) eine ältere Simatic.Net Version projektiert hast. Ab Simatic Net V12 ist der Zugriff auf optimierte DBs möglich, steht im Dokument auf Seite 34.


----------



## blimaa (8 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das Dokument bezieht sich auf den *Simatic Net OPC UA Server*.
> Bei einer 1500er arbeitest du mit dem integrierten OPC UA Server. Damit funktionieren optimierte DB.


Daher kommt meine Verwirrung....
Gibt es irgend wo ein schlaues Dokument, wie man sich Daten von der S7-1500er in mein C# Projekt per OPC UA holen kann?
Das Siemens Dokument sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber anscheinend ziehlt es ja auf Simatic Net OPC-Server. 

Was ich noch gefunden habe:
https://cache.industry.siemens.com/...9737901_OPC_UA_Client_S7-1500_DOKU_V13_de.pdf
So wie ich das sehe, wäre das das Richtige?


Gibt es was besseres als der OPC UA .Net-Stack von der OPC Foundation?


----------



## Blockmove (8 März 2020)

blimaa schrieb:


> Gibt es was besseres als der OPC UA .Net-Stack von der OPC Foundation?



Unsere IT nimmt Traeger.
Ist aber nicht kostenlos.


----------



## blimaa (9 März 2020)

Weisst du wiso die traeger nehmen?
Muss ja doch ein grosser Vorteil sein, denke ich mal.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _rob (11 März 2020)

Bin zurzeit ebenfalls mich mit OPC UA für in die Cloud am Beschäftigen. Schlussendlich benutze ich NodeJS als Client. (Davon hat es sehr viele Beispiele auf GitHub)
Im Client Frage ich die gewünschten Variabel ab und sende sie per MQTT an die Cloud.


SPS-Seitig, wenn deine CPU-15xx stimmt, musst du nur die richtige Lizenz, OPC UA in den Einstellungen und Variablen aktivieren. Fertig

Die SPS als solches, würde ich in den nachfolgenden Schritten vorerst nicht mehr betrachten, sondern nur als OPC UA Server. Auch für das weitere Suchen und Programmieren der Schnittstelle. Darum gelingt es den meisten Kunden einfacher den Client zu programmieren, als wir SPSler.   Siemens hat leider nur sehr komplizierte Dokumentationen, da ist die Informatik weit voraus. 
Wenn ich mehr Zeit hab, werde ich mein gesamtes Projekt noch genauer vorstellen.

​Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen und wünsche viel Spass beim weiterforschen.


----------



## Blockmove (11 März 2020)

_rob schrieb:


> Die SPS als solches, würde ich in den nachfolgenden Schritten vorerst nicht mehr betrachten, sondern nur als OPC UA Server. Auch für das weitere Suchen und Programmieren der Schnittstelle. Darum gelingt es den meisten Kunden einfacher den Client zu programmieren, als wir SPSler.   Siemens hat leider nur sehr komplizierte Dokumentationen, da ist die Informatik weit voraus.



Da stimme ich dir nicht so ganz zu.
Der OPC UA Client in TIA ist ok.
Allerdings brauchst du hier einfach mehr Know How über die OPC UA Funktionalitäten.
Dies ist (bisher) auf der SPS-Seite nicht breitflächig vorhanden.
Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass die Debug-Möglichkeiten bei einer SPS in dem Umfeld nicht optimal sind.
SingleStep geht bei den wenigsten Anlagen und Logfiles gibt es auch nicht.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

